# [solved] Under heavy load, various "skipping" occurs

## lordfirebird

I just got my new laptop up and running, and I've noticed a bit of an odd problem that I'm not exactly sure how to approch. The laptop is a new HP Pavilion dv5 with a Duel Core Turion running the 64-bit gentoo-sources kernel. In make.conf, I have MAKEOPTS set to "-j3" since there are two cores after all.

When I'm compling something, the load averages run about 3.5 up to as high as 5, and I run portage with PORTAGE_NICENESS set to 18.

However, when I am compliling, I get strange "skipping" that happens all at once. The mouse will freeze for a moment, the keyboard will stop, and music will keep skipping. VLC gives errors complaining about broken pipes going to alsa. I never had problems compiling and listening to music at the same time on my desktop (I mean, that's what nice is for, right?) and that was an old single core. I was thinking maybe this was a bus problem? I suppose I could redude MAKEOPTS to -j2 and see if that solves the problem, but I thought I'd throw the question out here first to see if maybe there was something I was missing. Some IO scheduling kernel option, or... who knows? Something I may have overlooked. Answer may be above my paygrade =)

Or, I could just be overtaxing the thing with three parellel compiles. That too. Though I still wonder why the scheduler doesn't give priority to the music over the compile.

Thanks for you thoughts =)

-KyleLast edited by lordfirebird on Wed Jan 14, 2009 6:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scherz0

The bottleneck may be somewhere else.  Is your system swapping when the problem occurs ?  What about disk activity in general ?

It may be useful to have something like vmstat running (try vmstat 1), and see what it says when "skipping" occurs.

Which I/O scheduler do you use ?

----------

## lordfirebird

Running the CFQ scheduler. I'm not swapping (4GB of ram and I don't think I've gone over 1GB used at a time, lol. This ain't no Vista kids!). Disk activity never seemed particularly high while I was watching gkrellm. I'll try watching vmstat while I compile something and see what happens.

Oh, I changed the pre-emption model to Preemptible Kernel and that seemed to make it a little better, but it didn't stop. (And that's a fairly subjective observation) I also put the timer frequency up to 1000 Hz hoping that would do the trick.

Anyway, let me try seeing what vmstat comes up with.[/post]

----------

## DirtyHairy

Is there anything in dmesg?

----------

## scherz0

 *Quote:*   

> Running the CFQ scheduler.

 

If not already done, you may want to consider also deadline.  Last time I used CFQ, any process with intensive disk output activity would eat all the bandwith.  Please keep us informed if you ever give it a try.

EDIT : after reading your last post, I now think you can forget about this one...Last edited by scherz0 on Tue Jan 13, 2009 11:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lordfirebird

vmstat doesn't seem to show anything in particular. skips will occur when there's io, and where there's not io. Not to mention, during the compile the io never goes that high (say, when compared to copying files, which usually goes over 1000)

There's nothing appearing in dmesg in regards to the skipping. I sort of expected the same thing, like to at least to see a "such and such broke its pipes" but nothing appears.

I tried switching from ondemand processor scaling to performace (no scaling) and that made no difference.

I'll have to play with it more in the morning.

....

Okay, so this just took on a whole new dimension of bizzare. As I was writing this, I was booting up a couple of "cat /dev/zero > /dev/null &" processes to generate some fake load. After booting 5 of those, the computer dies. I try it again without X up and the computer didn't die, but I did notice something strange. I made 5 of those processes, and then looked at top. One of them (the first one started) would read 100% cpu usage, and then the other 4 would read 25%. Is this normal on a multi-core system?

So, then, I restart X, but forget to kill all the cat processes I made and the computer dies again as I'm logging in. I don't even know if this is related, or if it's just something else entirely. I better go to bed before I end up doing things that void my warrenty  :Razz:  See you all in 8-10 hours.

----------

## DirtyHairy

 *lordfirebird wrote:*   

> One of them (the first one started) would read 100% cpu usage, and then the other 4 would read 25%. Is this normal on a multi-core system?

 Well, sort-of. This means that one process is running on one core, while the other core handles the other four. However, this looks a bit strange, I would expect a symmetric distribution of the processes. Just a *very* wild guess: do you have anything weird scheduling options like group scheduling enabled in your kernel?

----------

## lordfirebird

Why... as a matter of fact it looks like I did have the wierd group scheduler options set. This could be a reason, since one big compile would take one core completely, and then everything else would fight for the other core. Can't think of why I enabled it other than maybe going "oooh, shiny!" I'm removing it now and I'll see if that makes it work.

----------

## lordfirebird

Turning off group scheduling seems to have helped. For one, the load average is staying much more steadily around 3. I can make it through most of a song without it skipping constantly, and the mouse isn't skipping all over the place. Of course... as I'm writing this it's skipping all over the place. Darn it =\

I also can still crash by just running 5 "cat /dev/zero > /dev/null"  Correction... I can crash it with only 3

I guess "crash" is probably the wrong term. It doesn't seem like there's a kernel panic or anything. I just get locked out of every single interface. If it happens at a command line, the command line just keeps blinking away.

I'm gonna install a clipboard so I can post some configs.

UPDATE: It's also still not scheduling symettrically. One process will take a full core to itself and the others will split the remaining core until the machine locks up.Last edited by lordfirebird on Tue Jan 13, 2009 11:59 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## lordfirebird

Here's .config, lspci -v, and the latest dmesg:

Kernel .config

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.27-gentoo-r7

# Tue Jan 13 14:52:24 2009

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

# CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_MARKERS=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CLK is not set

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

#

# Memory hotplug is currently incompatible with Software Suspend

#

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PAT is not set

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_DMAR=y

CONFIG_DMAR_GFX_WA=y

CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_BIC is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=y

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

# CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA is not set

#

# IrDA options

#

# CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

#

# Dongle support

#

# CONFIG_DONGLE is not set

CONFIG_KINGSUN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KSDAZZLE_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KS959_DONGLE=m

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

CONFIG_MCS_FIR=m

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

#

# Rate control algorithm selection

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_MTD=y

# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS is not set

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_CHAR is not set

CONFIG_MTD_BLKDEVS=y

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO is not set

CONFIG_FTL=y

CONFIG_NFTL=y

CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y

CONFIG_INFTL=y

CONFIG_RFD_FTL=y

# CONFIG_SSFDC is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_OOPS is not set

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT is not set

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

# CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_TS5500 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_INTEL_VR_NOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PLATRAM is not set

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK2MTD is not set

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001PLUS is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND=y

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_VERIFY_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_ECC_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_MUSEUM_IDS is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_IDS=y

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_CAFE is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND is not set

#

# UBI - Unsorted block images

#

# CONFIG_MTD_UBI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ACER_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_XP is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_GRU is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=y

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_ATH5K=y

# CONFIG_ATH5K_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K is not set

# CONFIG_IWLCORE is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_FF=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_COMPUTONE is not set

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_DIGIEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT is not set

# CONFIG_N_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_RISCOM8 is not set

# CONFIG_SPECIALIX is not set

# CONFIG_SX is not set

# CONFIG_RIO is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_IPWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=y

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=y

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA is not set

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMAC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=124

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=y

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_WDM=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_MMC=y

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

# CONFIG_SDIO_UART is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_TEST is not set

#

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_SDRICOH_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_EDAC=y

#

# Reporting subsystems

#

# CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT=y

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

# CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

# CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES_SANITY_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

# CONFIG_FTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

# CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST=m

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_ENABLE_SECMARK_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_POLICYDB_VERSION_MAX is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SMACK is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

#

# Digest

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

#

# Compression

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

[/code]

----------

## lordfirebird

lspci -v

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 9600

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [c4] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

   Capabilities: [54] HyperTransport: UnitID Clumping

   Capabilities: [40] HyperTransport: Retry Mode

   Capabilities: [9c] HyperTransport: #1a

   Capabilities: [f8] HyperTransport: #1c

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 9602 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff

   Memory behind bridge: d2200000-d23fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000cfffffff

   Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 9602

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 9604 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00004fff

   Memory behind bridge: d1200000-d21fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000d0ffffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Capabilities: [110] Virtual Channel <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 9605 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: d1100000-d11fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Capabilities: [110] Virtual Channel <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 9606 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=09, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: b0000000-b00fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d1000000-00000000d10fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Capabilities: [110] Virtual Channel <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4391 (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22

   I/O ports at 6038 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 604c [size=4]

   I/O ports at 6030 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 6048 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 6010 [size=16]

   Memory at d2408000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [70] SATA HBA <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4397 (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   Memory at d2407000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4398 (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   Memory at d2406000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4396 (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

   Memory at d2408500 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4397 (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at d2405000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4398 (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at d2404000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 4396 (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 19

   Memory at d2408400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 SMBus (rev 3a)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

   Capabilities: [b0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

   Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Device 439c (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 6000 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Azalia

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   Memory at d2400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 439d

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to PCI Bridge (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=80, subordinate=8f, sec-latency=64

   I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h HyperTransport Configuration (rev 40)

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Address Map

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h DRAM Controller

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Miscellaneous Control

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [f0] Secure device <?>

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 11h Link Control

   Flags: fast devsel

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9612 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at 5000 [size=256]

   Memory at d2300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Memory at d2200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Kernel modules: fglrx

01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 960f

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Memory at d2310000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 137a

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at d1100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=1

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ath5k_pci

   Kernel modules: ath_pci

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30f2

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 316

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

   Memory at d1010000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at d1000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Expansion ROM at d1020000 [disabled] [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [ac] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=2

   Capabilities: [cc] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

----------

## lordfirebird

Latest dmesg

[code:1:e281c7a23c][    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 (root@GordanFreeman) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #10 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jan 13 14:57:49 PST 2009

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda4

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000afd70000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afd70000 - 00000000afdbf000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afdbf000 - 00000000afe58000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afe58000 - 00000000afebf000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afebf000 - 00000000afeed000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afeed000 - 00000000afeff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afeff000 - 00000000aff00000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000e4000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x140000 max_arch_pfn = 0x3ffffffff

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xaff00 max_arch_pfn = 0x3ffffffff

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00afe00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  00afe00000 - 00aff00000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to aff00000 @ 8000-d000

[    0.000000] last_map_addr: aff00000 end: aff00000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping

[    0.000000]  0100000000 - 0140000000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 140000000 @ b000-11000

[    0.000000] last_map_addr: 140000000 end: 140000000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000FE020, 0024 (r2 HP    )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT AFEFE120, 005C (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC        3       1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP AFEFD000, 00F4 (r4 HP     30F2            3 MSFT  1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT AFEF0000, 96FA (r1 HP     30F2     F0000000 MSFT  1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS AFE61000, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET AFEFC000, 0038 (r1 HP     30F2            1 MSFT  1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC AFEFB000, 0084 (r2 HP     30F2            1 MSFT  1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG AFEFA000, 003C (r1 HP     30F2            1 MSFT  1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT AFEEF000, 0028 (r1 HP     30F2            1 MSFT  1000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC AFEEE000, 0176 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC  6040000  LTP        1)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT AFEED000, 0386 (r1 AMD    PowerNow        1 AMD         1)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DMI detected: Hewlett-Packard

[    0.000000] Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-0000000140000000

[    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000140000000

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [0000000000001000 - 0000000000004fff]

[    0.000000]   bootmap [000000000000c000 -  0000000000033fff] pages 28

[    0.000000] (6 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0140000000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000200000 - 0000a825fc]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 0000a825fc]

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0000008000 - 000000b000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000008000 - 000000b000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [000000b000 - 000000c000]          PGTABLE ==> [000000b000 - 000000c000]

[    0.000000]  [ffffe20000000000-ffffe200045fffff] PMD -> [ffff880028200000-ffff88002b7fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00140000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[6] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000afd70

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000afdbf -> 0x000afe58

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000afebf -> 0x000afeed

[    0.000000]     0: 0x000afeff -> 0x000aff00

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00140000

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 982487

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1662 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 702064 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 258560 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x00] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x1002a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000afd70000 - 00000000afdbf000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000afe58000 - 00000000afebf000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000afeed000 - 00000000afeff000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000aff00000 - 00000000e0000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000e4000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000e4000000 - 00000000fec00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fec01000 - 00000000fee00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee01000 - 00000000fff00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at b0000000 (gap: aff00000:30100000)

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 46752 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS: 2, nr_cpu_ids: 2, nr_node_ids 1

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 962286

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] TSC: PIT calibration confirmed by PMTIMER.

[    0.000000] TSC: using PIT calibration value

[    0.000000] Detected 1000.029 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Checking aperture...

[    0.000999] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000999] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000999] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000999] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.000999] Placing software IO TLB between 0x20000000 - 0x24000000

[    0.000999] Memory: 3799520k/5242880k available (4371k kernel code, 130428k reserved, 3060k data, 468k init)

[    0.000999] CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

[    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000999] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.001027] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4000.10 BogoMIPS (lpj=2000051)

[    0.001776] Security Framework initialized

[    0.001999] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.001999] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.002999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.006998] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.008998] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.009061] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.009380] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.009688] CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

[    0.009950] tseg: 00aff00000

[    0.009958] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.009998] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.009998] using C1E aware idle routine

[    0.009998] ACPI: Core revision 20080609

[    0.029995] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.039993] CPU0: AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-70 stepping 01

[    0.040002] Using local APIC timer interrupts.

[    0.041000] APIC timer calibration result 12500298

[    0.041009] Detected 12.500 MHz APIC timer.

[    0.041827] Booting processor 1/1 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4000.56 BogoMIPS (lpj=2000282)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.000999] CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.112344] CPU1: AMD Turion(tm) X2 Dual-Core Mobile RM-70 stepping 01

[    0.113353] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]:

[    0.113982] Measured 193610815 cycles TSC warp between CPUs, turning off TSC clock.

[    0.113982] Marking TSC unstable due to check_tsc_sync_source failed

[    0.114015] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.114320] Total of 2 processors activated (8000.66 BogoMIPS).

[    0.114829] khelper used greatest stack depth: 5968 bytes left

[    0.115176] net_namespace: 1192 bytes

[    0.115982] Time: 15:15:03  Date: 01/13/09

[    0.115982] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.116476] No dock devices found.

[    0.117067] TOM: 00000000c0000000 aka 3072M

[    0.117387] Fam 10h mmconf [e0000000, e0ffffff]

[    0.117412] TOM2: 0000000140000000 aka 5120M

[    0.117826] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.118073] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 63

[    0.118362] PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820

[    0.122368] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - e3ffffff

[    0.122753] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.133979] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.144941] ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored via DMI

[    0.157219] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.157549] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.157975] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.161003] ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

[    0.181530] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x3, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.181977] ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

[    0.182307] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.182428] pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.182552] pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# disabled

[    0.182910] pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.184980] pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# disabled

[    0.185378] pci 0000:00:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.185722] pci 0000:00:06.0: PME# disabled

[    0.185971] PCI: 0000:00:11.0 reg 10 io port: [6038, 603f]

[    0.185971] PCI: 0000:00:11.0 reg 14 io port: [604c, 604f]

[    0.185971] PCI: 0000:00:11.0 reg 18 io port: [6030, 6037]

[    0.185971] PCI: 0000:00:11.0 reg 1c io port: [6048, 604b]

[    0.185971] PCI: 0000:00:11.0 reg 20 io port: [6010, 601f]

[    0.185971] PCI: 0000:00:11.0 reg 24 32bit mmio: [d2408000, d24083ff]

[    0.185971] PCI: 0000:00:12.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [d2407000, d2407fff]

[    0.185971] PCI: 0000:00:12.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [d2406000, d2406fff]

[    0.186062] PCI: 0000:00:12.2 reg 10 32bit mmio: [d2408500, d24085ff]

[    0.186179] pci 0000:00:12.2: supports D1

[    0.186183] pci 0000:00:12.2: supports D2

[    0.186187] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.186522] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# disabled

[    0.186900] PCI: 0000:00:13.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [d2405000, d2405fff]

[    0.186971] PCI: 0000:00:13.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [d2404000, d2404fff]

[    0.186971] PCI: 0000:00:13.2 reg 10 32bit mmio: [d2408400, d24084ff]

[    0.186971] pci 0000:00:13.2: supports D1

[    0.186971] pci 0000:00:13.2: supports D2

[    0.186971] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.186971] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# disabled

[    0.187022] PCI: 0000:00:14.1 reg 10 io port: [0, 7]

[    0.187038] PCI: 0000:00:14.1 reg 14 io port: [0, 3]

[    0.187054] PCI: 0000:00:14.1 reg 18 io port: [0, 7]

[    0.187070] PCI: 0000:00:14.1 reg 1c io port: [0, 3]

[    0.187086] PCI: 0000:00:14.1 reg 20 io port: [6000, 600f]

[    0.187223] PCI: 0000:00:14.2 reg 10 64bit mmio: [d2400000, d2403fff]

[    0.187315] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.187608] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# disabled

[    0.187971] PCI: 0000:01:05.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [c0000000, cfffffff]

[    0.187971] PCI: 0000:01:05.0 reg 14 io port: [5000, 50ff]

[    0.187971] PCI: 0000:01:05.0 reg 18 32bit mmio: [d2300000, d230ffff]

[    0.187971] PCI: 0000:01:05.0 reg 24 32bit mmio: [d2200000, d22fffff]

[    0.187971] pci 0000:01:05.0: supports D1

[    0.187971] pci 0000:01:05.0: supports D2

[    0.187971] PCI: 0000:01:05.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [d2310000, d2313fff]

[    0.187971] pci 0000:01:05.1: supports D1

[    0.187971] pci 0000:01:05.1: supports D2

[    0.187971] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 io port: [5000, 5fff]

[    0.187971] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 32bit mmio: [d2200000, d23fffff]

[    0.187971] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 64bit mmio pref: [c0000000, cfffffff]

[    0.187971] PCI: bridge 0000:00:04.0 io port: [3000, 4fff]

[    0.187971] PCI: bridge 0000:00:04.0 32bit mmio: [d1200000, d21fffff]

[    0.187971] PCI: bridge 0000:00:04.0 64bit mmio pref: [d0000000, d0ffffff]

[    0.188047] PCI: 0000:08:00.0 reg 10 64bit mmio: [d1100000, d110ffff]

[    0.188289] PCI: bridge 0000:00:05.0 32bit mmio: [d1100000, d11fffff]

[    0.188382] PCI: 0000:09:00.0 reg 10 io port: [2000, 20ff]

[    0.188420] PCI: 0000:09:00.0 reg 18 64bit mmio: [d1010000, d1010fff]

[    0.188447] PCI: 0000:09:00.0 reg 20 64bit mmio: [d1000000, d100ffff]

[    0.188463] PCI: 0000:09:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [ffff0000, ffffffff]

[    0.188516] pci 0000:09:00.0: supports D1

[    0.188520] pci 0000:09:00.0: supports D2

[    0.188525] pci 0000:09:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.188887] pci 0000:09:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.188971] PCI: bridge 0000:00:06.0 io port: [2000, 2fff]

[    0.188971] PCI: bridge 0000:00:06.0 64bit mmio pref: [d1000000, d10fffff]

[    0.188971] pci 0000:00:14.4: transparent bridge

[    0.188971] PCI: bridge 0000:00:14.4 io port: [1000, 1fff]

[    0.188971] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.189970] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

[    0.189970] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB4_._PRT]

[    0.189970] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB5_._PRT]

[    0.190240] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB6_._PRT]

[    0.190720] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

[    0.209317] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.210925] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.211857] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.212574] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.213369] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.214377] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.215192] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.215966] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.217238] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[    0.217650] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.217966] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.223949] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.223965] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.224173] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.224276] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.225057] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.225351] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.225351] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.226035] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.231011] NET: Registered protocol family 23

[    0.235014] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.235330] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.235651] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.235963] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.235963] PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

[    0.235963] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0

[    0.236356] hpet0: 4 32-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

[    0.237999] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.238086] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.238323] ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.245338] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

[    0.245699] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

[    0.246142] system 00:09: ioport range 0x400-0x4cf has been reserved

[    0.246292] system 00:09: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.246292] system 00:09: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

[    0.246292] system 00:09: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

[    0.246292] system 00:09: ioport range 0x77a-0x77a has been reserved

[    0.246385] system 00:09: ioport range 0xc00-0xc01 has been reserved

[    0.246626] system 00:09: ioport range 0xc14-0xc14 has been reserved

[    0.246848] system 00:09: ioport range 0xc50-0xc52 has been reserved

[    0.247084] system 00:09: ioport range 0xc6c-0xc6c has been reserved

[    0.247306] system 00:09: ioport range 0xc6f-0xc6f has been reserved

[    0.247376] system 00:09: ioport range 0xcd0-0xcdb has been reserved

[    0.247376] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.247376] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

[    0.252768] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.253093] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0x5000-0x5fff

[    0.253290] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xd2200000-0xd23fffff

[    0.253290] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000c0000000-0x000000cfffffff

[    0.253290] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.253382] pci 0000:00:04.0:   IO window: 0x3000-0x4fff

[    0.253626] pci 0000:00:04.0:   MEM window: 0xd1200000-0xd21fffff

[    0.253848] pci 0000:00:04.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d0000000-0x000000d0ffffff

[    0.254267] pci 0000:00:05.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:08

[    0.254374] pci 0000:00:05.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.254374] pci 0000:00:05.0:   MEM window: 0xd1100000-0xd11fffff

[    0.254374] pci 0000:00:05.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.254389] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:09

[    0.254631] pci 0000:00:06.0:   IO window: 0x2000-0x2fff

[    0.254854] pci 0000:00:06.0:   MEM window: 0xb0000000-0xb00fffff

[    0.255078] pci 0000:00:06.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d1000000-0x000000d10fffff

[    0.255375] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:80

[    0.255375] pci 0000:00:14.4:   IO window: 0x1000-0x1fff

[    0.255375] pci 0000:00:14.4:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.255410] pci 0000:00:14.4:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.255721] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.255748] pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.256040] pci 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.256055] pci 0000:00:05.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.256280] pci 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.256295] pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.256398] pci 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.256398] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.256398] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.256398] bus: 01 index 0 io port: [5000, 5fff]

[    0.256531] bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [d2200000, d23fffff]

[    0.256817] bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [c0000000, cfffffff]

[    0.257103] bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.257277] bus: 02 index 0 io port: [3000, 4fff]

[    0.257277] bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [d1200000, d21fffff]

[    0.257277] bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [d0000000, d0ffffff]

[    0.257277] bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.257375] bus: 08 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.257620] bus: 08 index 1 mmio: [d1100000, d11fffff]

[    0.257838] bus: 08 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.258077] bus: 08 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.258293] bus: 09 index 0 io port: [2000, 2fff]

[    0.258369] bus: 09 index 1 mmio: [b0000000, b00fffff]

[    0.258369] bus: 09 index 2 mmio: [d1000000, d10fffff]

[    0.258369] bus: 09 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.258378] bus: 80 index 0 io port: [1000, 1fff]

[    0.258619] bus: 80 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.258834] bus: 80 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.259073] bus: 80 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.259290] bus: 80 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.259370] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.268686] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.271291] TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.276291] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.277371] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

[    0.277371] TCP reno registered

[    0.279533] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.280204] Simple Boot Flag at 0x44 set to 0x1

[    0.282015] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.282343] type=2000 audit(1231859703.282:1): initialized

[    0.286290] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.291209] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

[    0.291544] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.293276] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

[    0.293806] msgmni has been set to 7420

[    0.294330] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.294397] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    0.294456] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.294741] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[    0.295025] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.295348] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.339415] pci 0000:00:12.2: EHCI: BIOS handoff

[    0.413167] pci 0000:00:13.2: EHCI: BIOS handoff

[    0.424179] pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device

[    0.424499] pcieport-driver 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.424560] pcieport-driver 0000:00:04.0: found MSI capability

[    0.424987] pci_express 0000:00:04.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.425136] pci_express 0000:00:04.0:pcie02: allocate port service

[    0.425136] pcieport-driver 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.425136] pcieport-driver 0000:00:05.0: found MSI capability

[    0.425382] pci_express 0000:00:05.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.425519] pcieport-driver 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.425519] pcieport-driver 0000:00:06.0: found MSI capability

[    0.425763] pci_express 0000:00:06.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.425902] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.433757] hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

[    0.434064] Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

[    0.434168] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.435991] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

[    0.519601] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    0.520323] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.524341] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.524901] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.529304] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[    0.530136] input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

[    0.534304] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

[    0.534920] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input3

[    0.536846] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.537677] processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.537944] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.538289] processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.547665] ACPI Exception (thermal-0377): AE_OK, No or invalid critical threshold [20080609]

[    0.548396] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.549353] Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.553495] brd: module loaded

[    0.555436] loop: module loaded

[    0.555892] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    0.556052] r8169 0000:09:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.556381] r8169 0000:09:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.556410] r8169 0000:09:00.0: unknown MAC (37a00000)

[    0.556861] eth0: RTL8169 at 0xffffc20000640000, 00:23:8b:38:3e:58, XID 34a00000 IRQ 316

[    0.558290] ath5k_pci 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.558327] ath5k_pci 0000:08:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.558389] ath5k_pci 0000:08:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

[    0.563290] ath5k phy0: Support for RF2425 is under development.

[    0.600630] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'

[    0.601423] ath5k phy0: Atheros AR2425 chip found (MAC: 0xe2, PHY: 0x70)

[    0.601669] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.601669] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.602066] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input4

[    0.603945] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    0.604778] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.605128] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.605361] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

[    0.605377] ahci 0000:00:11.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    0.606030] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[    0.606260] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck led clo pmp pio 

[    0.607258] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.607331] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.607767] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.608231] scsi3 : ahci

[    0.608695] scsi4 : ahci

[    0.609230] scsi5 : ahci

[    0.609351] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2408000 port 0xd2408100 irq 22

[    0.609733] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2408000 port 0xd2408180 irq 22

[    0.610158] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2408000 port 0xd2408200 irq 22

[    0.610260] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2408000 port 0xd2408280 irq 22

[    0.610260] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2408000 port 0xd2408300 irq 22

[    0.610404] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xd2408000 port 0xd2408380 irq 22

[    1.001053] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -98065598 ns)

[    1.068252] ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)

[    1.068577] ata1: failed due to HW bug, retry pmp=0

[    1.221479] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.229849] ata1.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HM251JI, 2SS00_03, max UDMA/100

[    1.230140] ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    1.238469] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.696456] ata2: softreset failed (device not ready)

[    1.696769] ata2: failed due to HW bug, retry pmp=0

[    1.849476] ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.869098] ata2.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7580S, FH03, max UDMA/100

[    1.889654] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.194114] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.499107] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.804113] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.109113] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.109473] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HM251JI  2SS0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.110043] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

[    3.110275] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    3.110560] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.110609] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.110639] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

[    3.111018] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    3.111305] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    3.111352] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    3.111459]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    3.178063] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    3.178500] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    3.181115] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-7580S  FH03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    3.189862] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    3.190350] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    3.190559] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    3.190896] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    3.191866] pata_atiixp 0000:00:14.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    3.192452] pata_atiixp 0000:00:14.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.192589] scsi6 : pata_atiixp

[    3.192725] scsi7 : pata_atiixp

[    3.194643] ata7: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x6000 irq 14

[    3.195001] ata8: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x6008 irq 15

[    3.497712] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 160 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

[    3.497766] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    3.498087] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.498096] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.498591] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    3.498591] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.498591] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    3.498822] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reset hcs_params 0x102306 dbg=1 cc=2 pcc=3 ordered !ppc ports=6

[    3.498832] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reset hcc_params a072 thresh 7 uframes 256/512/1024

[    3.498892] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB600/SB700 USB freeze workaround

[    3.499328] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    3.499362] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[    3.499366] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: MWI active

[    3.499366] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    3.499366] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xd2408500

[    3.499366] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    3.499366] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

[    3.505074] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    3.505392] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    3.505472] usb usb1: uevent

[    3.505601] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    3.505601] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.505802] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.505836] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.505983] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.505983] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.505983] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.506084] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    3.506378] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    3.506383] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    3.506387] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    3.506393] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    3.506403] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    3.506409] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    3.607332] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 3 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    3.607340] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3: status 0501 change 0001

[    3.607359] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    3.607366] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4: status 0501 change 0001

[    3.708337] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0018 evt 0000

[    3.708491] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    3.708519] hub 1-0:1.0: port 3, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    3.708615] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.708895] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.709317] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.709550] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 ehci_hcd

[    3.709581] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.2

[    3.709581] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    3.709717] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.709725] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.710093] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    3.710093] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    3.710298] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reset hcs_params 0x102306 dbg=1 cc=2 pcc=3 ordered !ppc ports=6

[    3.710308] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reset hcc_params a072 thresh 7 uframes 256/512/1024

[    3.710365] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB600/SB700 USB freeze workaround

[    3.710365] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    3.710368] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[    3.710663] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: MWI active

[    3.710668] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    3.710698] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, io mem 0xd2408400

[    3.710989] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    3.711005] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

[    3.759257] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 3 high speed

[    3.759275] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    3.810217] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    3.816074] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[    3.816362] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    3.816444] usb usb2: uevent

[    3.816586] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    3.816586] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.816768] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.816801] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.816861] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    3.816861] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    3.816861] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.816961] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    3.817243] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    3.817247] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    3.817252] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    3.817257] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    3.817266] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    3.817271] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    3.867204] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 3 high speed

[    3.867211] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    3.917188] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    3.917196] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1: status 0501 change 0001

[    3.944660] usb 1-3: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

[    3.944665] usb 1-3: skipped 6 descriptors after interface

[    3.944671] usb 1-3: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[    3.944676] usb 1-3: skipped 9 descriptors after interface

[    3.945527] usb 1-3: default language 0x0409

[    3.949603] usb 1-3: uevent

[    3.949664] usb 1-3: usb_probe_device

[    3.949664] usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    3.950025] usb 1-3: adding 1-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    3.950067] usb 1-3:1.0: uevent

[    3.951747] usb 1-3: adding 1-3:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    3.951799] usb 1-3:1.1: uevent

[    3.951859] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    3.951963] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0408, idProduct=03ba

[    3.952203] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

[    3.952493] usb 1-3: Product: HP Webcam

[    3.952493] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: QCM

[    3.952657] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: SN0001

[    3.952950] hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    4.003219] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 4 high speed

[    4.003227] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    4.018272] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.018319] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    4.018612] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.019035] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    4.019303] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 ehci_hcd

[    4.019303] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

[    4.019303] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    4.019303] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 80 td 96

[    4.019303] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    4.019364] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.019372] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.019751] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    4.019751] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    4.020109] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: enabled AMD ISO transfers quirk

[    4.020147] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: created debug files

[    4.020176] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: irq 16, io mem 0xd2407000

[    4.054145] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[    4.074291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: OHCI controller state

[    4.074291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    4.074291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    4.074291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    4.074291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    4.074291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: intrenable 0x8000005a MIE RHSC UE RD WDH

[    4.074291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: hcca frame #0005

[    4.074291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.a 02001203 POTPGT=2 NOCP NPS NDP=3(3)

[    4.074291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    4.074291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    4.074291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    4.074291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    4.074291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

[    4.074291] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    4.074291] usb usb3: uevent

[    4.074332] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    4.074337] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    4.074631] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    4.074671] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.074814] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    4.074814] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.074814] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.074917] hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    4.075230] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    4.075234] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    4.075239] hub 3-0:1.0: no over-current protection

[    4.075243] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 4ms

[    4.075256] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    4.075261] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    4.106177] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: port 4 high speed

[    4.106184] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    4.175148] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.175270] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.175350] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.175707] usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.175926] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 ohci_hcd

[    4.176167] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.0

[    4.176342] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    4.176342] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.176342] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.176342] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    4.176342] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    4.176739] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: enabled AMD ISO transfers quirk

[    4.176789] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: created debug files

[    4.176800] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: irq 16, io mem 0xd2406000

[    4.177491] usb 1-4: default language 0x0409

[    4.181701] usb 1-4: uevent

[    4.181762] usb 1-4: usb_probe_device

[    4.181762] usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    4.183613] usb 1-4: adding 1-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    4.183649] usb 1-4:1.0: uevent

[    4.186825] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    4.186931] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=0158

[    4.187171] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    4.187461] usb 1-4: Product: USB2.0-CRW

[    4.187461] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: Generic

[    4.187625] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: 20071114173400000

[    4.187915] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0002 evt 0000

[    4.187928] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    4.231291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: OHCI controller state

[    4.231291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    4.231291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    4.231291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    4.231291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    4.231291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: intrenable 0x8000005a MIE RHSC UE RD WDH

[    4.231291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: hcca frame #0005

[    4.231291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.a 02001203 POTPGT=2 NOCP NPS NDP=3(3)

[    4.231291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    4.231291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    4.231291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    4.231291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    4.231291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

[    4.231291] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    4.231291] usb usb4: uevent

[    4.231371] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    4.231376] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    4.231670] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    4.231703] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.231763] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    4.231763] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.231763] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.231911] hub 4-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    4.232193] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    4.232198] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    4.232202] hub 4-0:1.0: no over-current protection

[    4.232207] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 4ms

[    4.232218] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    4.232223] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    4.238052] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 1 full speed --> companion

[    4.238060] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 1 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

[    4.238110] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

[    4.289147] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 1 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[    4.289188] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    4.289198] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

[    4.332341] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    4.332352] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.332511] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.332801] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.333223] usb usb4: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.333494] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 ohci_hcd

[    4.333494] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:12.1

[    4.333494] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    4.333636] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.333644] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.334019] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[    4.334019] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    4.334206] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: enabled AMD ISO transfers quirk

[    4.334241] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: created debug files

[    4.334267] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xd2405000

[    4.388291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI controller state

[    4.388291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    4.388291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    4.388291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    4.388291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    4.388291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: intrenable 0x8000005a MIE RHSC UE RD WDH

[    4.388291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: hcca frame #0005

[    4.388291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.a 02001203 POTPGT=2 NOCP NPS NDP=3(3)

[    4.388291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    4.388291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    4.388291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00010100 CSC PPS

[    4.388291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    4.388291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

[    4.388291] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    4.388357] usb usb5: uevent

[    4.388482] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

[    4.388495] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    4.388511] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

[    4.388542] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    4.388547] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    4.388841] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    4.388874] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.388934] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    4.388934] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.388934] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.388953] hub 5-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    4.389235] hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    4.389239] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    4.389244] hub 5-0:1.0: no over-current protection

[    4.389248] hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 4ms

[    4.389260] hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    4.389265] hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    4.489120] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010100 CSC PPS

[    4.492082] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

[    4.543174] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: port 1 full speed --> companion

[    4.543182] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 1 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

[    4.543228] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

[    4.590254] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    4.590494] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    4.590784] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    4.591205] usb usb5: Product: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.591477] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 ohci_hcd

[    4.591477] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

[    4.591477] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    4.591636] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.591644] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

[    4.592011] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

[    4.592011] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[    4.592203] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: enabled AMD ISO transfers quirk

[    4.592241] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: created debug files

[    4.592251] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 18, io mem 0xd2404000

[    4.594312] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 1 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

[    4.594356] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

[    4.594369] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0002

[    4.594380] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [0] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

[    4.594390] hub 5-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[    4.646291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI controller state

[    4.646291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI 1.0, NO legacy support registers

[    4.646291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

[    4.646291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

[    4.646291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

[    4.646291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: intrenable 0x8000005a MIE RHSC UE RD WDH

[    4.646291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: hcca frame #0005

[    4.646291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.a 02001203 POTPGT=2 NOCP NPS NDP=3(3)

[    4.646291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

[    4.646291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.status 00008000 DRWE

[    4.646291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

[    4.646291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

[    4.646291] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: roothub.portstatus 	

----------

## albright

Have you tried using ionice to set the compile to

idle priority? If that makes a difference that will at

least be evidence to help you track down the 

problem.

I'm not sure how you would you use ionice with emerge

however - since it calls so many different programs -

but somebody here will know without doubt (and I'd like

to find out myself).

----------

## lordfirebird

Setting processes to idle priority with ionice didn't seem to effect the situation. Skipping was still caused by load intensive processes, and the computer would still lock if I did too many at once.

----------

## lordfirebird

Still no luck on this. I've tried all sorts of guesses at this point and it's still very shaky under any kind of load. I'm thinking for my next trick of booting into a live cd and seeing if load crashes it. That would at least tell me if it's lame hardware, or just something I'm looking at the wrong way. If anybody has any ideas, let me know.

----------

## lordfirebird

So.... I figured it out... and one day, I suppose not today, but one day, I will install a linux OS without ATI Radeon drivers totally screwing me. Not to rant too much... but when I first started using linux over 5 years ago, it was the ati-drivers module back then that almost made me abandon the whole venture. Good to see that not much has changed with our good friends at ATI  :Razz: 

Anyway, removing the fglrx module solved all the problems. I can multitask all I want and nothing crashes or stutters.

Thanks for all your help and suggestions though! Good excuse to learn some nifty new commands I suppose. =)

----------

